# mth autogas



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

morning all
have been recommended mth by a friend as being better than gaslow.
anyone with any experience of them comments would be appreciated


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

We have recommended them loads of times to our customers, and the feedback has always been excellent.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

really do hate all the abrev. what does mth stand for.


cabby


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

brandywine said:


> morning all
> have been recommended mth by a friend as being better than gaslow.
> anyone with any experience of them comments would be appreciated


Had an MTH refillable bottle for over four years now. No problems at all.

My bottle has a very accurate float gauge which the Gaslows do not have. If you have room for only one bottle like us the MTH is an excellent buy.

Don


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry cabby, its a company name - MTH gas Systems Ltd


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

MTH are also advertising a new lightweight aluminium refillable cylinder.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Sadly my experience is not that good. I met them at Shepton show and wanted the new superlight bottles fitted. They could not do it at the show. I booked the van in with them for a later date. Not prepared to discount the price to offset the day out I would need or the fuel used to take to visit their site. So full price reluctantly agreed to. A few days before the agreed fitting date they called to say they had no stock left. Not heard from them since.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Richard Cecil is MTH Autogas together with Marieka. We had two refillable bottles fitted 5+ years ago, to our Starline, good job done by Richard, who had had to sort out a problem left by TB Turbos.... (who had done the initial work but then found they didn't have any bottles) but we met Richard that same weekend at his first NEC and drove down and he redid the job. TBTurbos hadn't left enough space for the bottles to go in..

We met up with Richard again at Dusseldorf where he was on the Alugas stand with the very new lightweight bottles which have the automatic cutoff - the other lightweight bottles he had, didn't have an automatic cut-off.

I can recommend Richard, and since he has been with Marieka, the office side has been much more organised.

I suggest, you telephone him, if you are waiting to get some installed.

He has facilities for you to stop over at the premises with hook-up and it is in a nice area, being in the Forest of Dean.... so you can make a good few days of it.

No connection, except as a satisfied customer...just to put the matter straight.

Carol


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*MTH*

Had ours 2 years, and as long as Richard is there you have no worries.
He & Mareka, know and understand their business and everone we have recommended have been delighted.

Bar.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks for all the replies, next question is how long is an 11kg gas bottle likely to last in winter using it for cooking, about 1hour for hot water & about 3hours for heating plus fridge on gas say every other day?

Or is it like a piece of string and you find out when you run out.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

brandywine said:


> thanks for all the replies, next question is how long is an 11kg gas bottle likely to last in winter using it for cooking, about 1hour for hot water & about 3hours for heating plus fridge on gas say every other day?
> 
> Or is it like a piece of string and you find out when you run out.


The piece of string depends on where you winter.

Ive spent many winters on campsites in Austria with temps down to -25 the gas lasted about 7-8 days max

In the UK temps will not be as severe so it will be a great deal longer.

I don't think I've helped at all.

So its back to the string


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Just to add my recommendations.
Had a single large (27litre) bottle fitted in my Trigano Tribute 550 in June.
Prior to visit we were not sure what we could get in the gas box, so trial and error.
External filler fitted to van chassis, and previously mentioned excellent gauge also fitted, plus all possible euro adaptors supplied.
Marieka then accompanied me to the nearest lpg garage to show me how to fill up. I also stayed overnight on their site.
It came to £260 overall, and with gas cooking, occasional fridge and water heating, it is still over half full after about 6000 miles worth of touring.
HTH


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Well, I had a phone call from Richard at MTH this afternoon. Seems someone told him I was a little unhappy with the service. (Wonder who? Ed)

After a longish phone call and a full explanation of the current situation with non supply of bottles. I now accept his reasons and the thinking behind the poor communication.
This is the first time I have spoken to Richard at length and now agree with the other posts on here that he seems to be a genuine and honest guy. He has promised to call me when he can do the installation.

I will keep you posted.

Thanks to the "Snitch" :lol: 

Dennis


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

mth website
HERE


----------



## bodgerco (May 23, 2005)

Just to add my few comments. Richard is a genuine guy and offers a very good service BUT some of us have found him less than organised which has led to some critisisms in the past. Since Marieka arrived things have been better but anyone expecting him to ring them back should , in my view, also find a reason to chase him every so often - just in case!.

I looked at the new lightweight cylinders at his unit the other day and they appear to offer benefits of weight, cost and performance as far as my non technical mind can deduce but also bear in mind that , unlike the original cylinders, the aluminium ones do NOT have a gauge at the moment although they do have the automatic cut off valve. Then again, as Don said, I don't think Gaslow have a float valve anyway so as they say these days 'It's a no brainer really'.

Roy


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

According to the LP Gas Association, I understand that gas cylinders which are re-fillable, are not welcome at service stations.

Has anyone any information about the new BP Gaslight cylinders? I have been informed that they half the weight of a steel cylinder and are available on the continent and that most major caravan manufacturers are now building their vans to accommodate this type of cylinder.

For stockists follow the link from www.novagas.co.uk


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

Invicta said:


> According to the LP Gas Association, I understand that gas cylinders which are re-fillable, are not welcome at service stations.
> 
> Has anyone any information about the new BP Gaslight cylinders? I have been informed that they half the weight of a steel cylinder and are available on the continent and that most major caravan manufacturers are now building their vans to accommodate this type of cylinder.
> 
> For stockists follow the link from www.novagas.co.uk


Cant help on the BP Gaslight side BUT You will be fine with "refillables" if you have the LPG/Autogas filler point mounted into "fixed bodywork" as per current regulations and dont have to fill the bottle directly or have the filler fitted to a bracket in the locker or on the locker door.

I think the problem you refer to is / was ? related to Calor UK's insistence that refilling loose gas bottles is an un-insurable risk and banned them from their forecourts ....... just go else where where they do want your money LOL ... Ive never had a problem in uk or Europe and including Calor Autogas stations.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Further information re the filling of gas cylinders; 

LP Gas Association
Pavilion 16
Headlands Business Park
Salisbury Road
RINGWOOD
Hampshire
BH24 3PB
Tel: 01425 461612
Fax: 01425 471131

FILLING OF USER OWNED, PORTABLE REFILLABLE LPG CYLINDERS AT
AUTOGAS REFUELLING SITES

It is our advice that user owned, portable LPG cylinders should not be refilled at autogas refuelling sites.

Vessels which are attached to a vehicle for heating or cooking (on camper vans or similar) present similar risks on filling to those for propulsion purposes and may be permitted to be re-filled at autogas refuelling sites provided they:

remain in-situ for refilling; and are fitted with a device to physically prevent filling beyond 80%; and are connected to a fixed filling connector which is not part of the vessel.

It is our view that UK Health and Safety law, particularly the Dangerous Substances and Explosive Atmospheres Regulations and the Carriage of Dangerous Goods and Use of Transportable Pressure Equipment Regulations, impose significant duties on the site operator to ensure safety. Autogas refuelling sites are places of work and their personnel
have responsibility for safety to everyone on the site, including the general public. They authorise the flow of gas from the dispenser and they may be considered, in law, the filler.

Safe filling of LPG cylinders requires appropriate expertise and/or equipment. Staff at autogas refuelling sites cannot fulfil statutory obligations as they have neither.

Were there to be any accident the site operator could be liable to prosecution.

This view has been confirmed in the Minutes of the HSE Petroleum Enforcement Liaison Group meeting of 7th July 2005 which states “PLAs should consider issuing a prohibition notice if their inspectors discover a site which allows members of the public to refill gas cylinders”.

(June 2007)


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Reading that, I understand it to OK then for those who fit the refillable bottles from the likes MTH Autogas and have the filler fitted to the outside bodywork, which what we had done....you do not open cupboard doors to make them suspicious so no problem...

Carol


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

carol said:


> Reading that, I understand it to OK then for those who fit the refillable bottles from the likes MTH Autogas and have the filler fitted to the outside bodywork, which what we had done....you do not open cupboard doors to make them suspicious so no problem...
> 
> Carol


Absolutely....

So long as your tank is not loose you are free to fill wherever you like .... subject to the operator of the garage/pump allowing you to fill up ... In exactly the same way they control diesel and petrol. They can in theory refuse your custom for them to.

I ensure my van meets current regulations and "best practice" and I have never been refused a fill.

Its strange that Eurotunnel think removable (well less than 47Kg) tanks are safer and the LP Gas Association think LPG powered vehicles are ? ... Do Calor finance the LPGA ?


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

I have had a MTH 20lt refillable plastic gas container for a couple of years and have been very happy with it.
I now no longer need it as I cannot fit it in the gas locker (new van), also only need gas for cooking/hot water.
So, if anyone wants it I'd let it go for £60, full, with UK/EU connectors, but you'd have to come and pick it up in Eastbourne!
Mike


----------



## Tasha (May 23, 2005)

*MTH Workshop*

Just to add my comments. Richard is very genuine offers a very good service He is less than organized and his workshop / Camping Site is much to be desired - But he gets the job done well and will follow up on any problems.
We had a Tank fitted which developed a faulty gauge - when we returned he was more than happy to replace the faulty part and we were on the road again in about 3 hours


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We're cooking on gas now! Or will be soon. Had a call from Richard yesterday to say he had now got stocks of the new lightweight refillable gas bottles. Van is booked in for the 30th October.
Next question
Where is the best place to buy gas to refill bottles? (UK only at moment)
Local petrol station
Supermarket
Countrywide
Other?
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dennis

Anywhere that sells LPG - our nearest for instance is the BP Garage at Roundswell on the Bideford/Barnstaple By-Pass..... but it is expensive. We tend to fill up at the garage just a mile or so off the M5 at Taunton, because that is usually the cheapest we know on our way anywhere.... but I think on www.petrolprices.com (or co.uk) not sure, you can check for LPG as well.... worth a quick look

Glad Richard got his new bottles.... and I hope you will be pleased with them.

Carol


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for prompt reply.
Most petrol stations/supermarkets seem to sell gas for about 49.9p per litre including VAT at 17.5% I believe.
I have a feeling at the back of my mind and I have done searches that the VAT content should only be 5% as it is for domestic use only. )I am not running the van on gas) This accounts for about 6p per litre extra.
Again from memory I seem to think that Countrywide Farmers charge around the 40p per litre on account payable by DD monthly.
Is my memory failing me or am I as confused as usual?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

DJP you are correct, and where you can buy it at the lower rate are few and far between - MTH Autogas I believe sell it at the lower rate, and places like that, I also think years ago we filled up at Fawley Docks (?) and it was lower, but when you fill at a garage they have no way of charging you less, so you pay the extra...... but it is still cheaper..

It is usually about the same price in France, and sometimes it worked out dearer, but we always fill up before we leave the UK and then don't normally have to worry, and fill up at the same place on our way home.... but it doesn't always work like that, depends if we have used the heating a lot ....

Carol


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Invicta said:


> According to the LP Gas Association, I understand that gas cylinders which are re-fillable, are not welcome at service stations.
> 
> Has anyone any information about the new BP Gaslight cylinders?
> 
> ...


----------



## niksmif (May 13, 2007)

*MTH gas systems*

Just another satisfied customer - and no, they haven't paid me to say it! The MTH product is excellent and so's the service, if bit laid back at times. We can only fit 1 6Kg cyclinder in our Autosleeper Symbol, so the accurate float gauge is a big bonus


----------



## 89470 (May 24, 2005)

*MTH Workshop*

We have had excellent service from MTH and Richard. We had our fixed tank fitted in April 2005. It is a 120 litre tank and the first fill took 96.7 litres!. I have done careful costing throughout, comparing the cost of installation and gas used with Calor gas prices and we are about half way through paying back the investment we made two and a half years ago.

Our Motorhome is a Burstner 850 which is 5.2 metric tons so we have the capacity to carry this weight. We made the decision about the gas installation as we do not intend to sell the motorhome. The electronic gauge is quite accurate and we have an account at the local Shell autogas filling point as the size of the van makes it a little difficult to fill up at some stations. We usually have engough gas to carry us through our extended foreign holiday but we did fill up in France once and found that the gas was more expensive than in England at that time. Richard also fitted us with an external BBQ point at the same time as the tank installation.

We were able to stay at his site in the Forest of Dean, taking the car down on our trailer and spent the week there so we had a holiday at the same time as the installation. Richard supplied us with the site fees and an electrical hook up with his complements.

We still look out for him at the various shows but he is usually very busy selling his new refillable tanks.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: MTH gas systems*



niksmif said:


> Just another satisfied customer - and no, they haven't paid me to say it! The MTH product is excellent and so's the service, if bit laid back at times. We can only fit 1 6Kg cyclinder in our Autosleeper Symbol, so the accurate float gauge is a big bonus


I understand that Richard is to stop selling the bottles with the float gauge and concentrate on the lightweight bottles with the 80% fill/stop but with no gauge. 

The bottles are OK if you can fit two in your locker but is bad news for people like me who can only get one in. 

I got my refillable bottle from Richard over four years ago and with the external filling point is the greatest thing since sliced bread or one of them. 

Don


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

ojibway, hi Mike, have sent you a PM, but just asking if you still have that bottle.

cabby


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Red Gas bottles*

Hi All 
I have had the same bottles as used by MTH for 5 years now, mine were manufactured by Saab of Sweden, the 3 crowns and serial number confirm this. Mine are 2 x 13 litre rechargeable and plumbed into the van system with the charging point in the van skirt.
The advantage I found was the level indicator gauge (not very accurate but a good indicator) The pressure evacuation system should a disastrous over pressure occur and lastly the 10 year certificate.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have finally booked to have my refillable cylinder/s done Wed 19th. Not sure if I will get one or two in as I want the aluminum cylinders.

Used to get 2x13kg Propane bottles into the previous mh but Auto-Trail in their wisdom seem to have made the new locker smaller and can only get 1x13kg and 1x6kg in!!

One concern are reports in below freezing conditions of appliances not working due to other countries using more Butane.

UK 100% Propane
France & Spain 35% Propane & rest Butane
Italy 25% Propane rest Butane
Germany better 90% Propane & 10% Butane.

So each fill up on the continent has more butane content which is not so good if we want to use mh in winter.

Any thoughts please.

Should I only have one refillable bottle and keep 1x6kg Calor Propane bottle as back up/ mind you it probably wouldn't last long in winter!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Refillable Cylinders*

Just a bump re my query.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> MTH are also advertising a new lightweight aluminium refillable cylinder.


Rita,

These were launched at Dusseldorf and we saw them there. When Richard was at Shepton Mallet he was waiting for his delivery, but would obviously be the best option (which I know from a PM today you are going for). Wish they did an aluminium tank....

Carol


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Our MTH bottles (alum) were fitted in October and are very lightweight and I think they are smaller in diameter then the Calor gas bottles. I think you may just squeeze 2 into the locker.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Gas bottles*

Good morning Rita
If you are getting the aluminium bottles, I was under the impression from MTH that they only had 11Kgs light weights so the average European locker will take 2 x 11Kgs.
Good luck in the refit


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

MTH (Mini Truck Hire is where the initials come from) Richard is a genuine bloke. He supplied all the parts that I fitted to our motorhome for a bulk tank instalation. None of it is rocket science, you just need an good engineering head, space and a little patience.
If you want Richard to fit a tank for you then my advice would be to book it in at his workshop. This way he will be on his home teritory and not flustered by other punters at shows that have been known to run him ragged.

You can see my kit as well as Richards mug shot on www.motts.dsl.pipex.com and follow the links to Clive, Motorhomes and Gas tank.

For me a bulk tank was a far better and safer choice than a refillable cylinder.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Clive and welcome.

Looking forward to reading your technical posts.

Cheers


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

We had our second one fitted in oct. stayed all weekend in the forest with free electric - brilliant.

ps rita if you dont know where it is pm me. Its tucked away so your sat nav may not find it .

Phill


----------

